# Dell Outlets awful exchange rate, anyway around it?



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

I'm currently buying a laptop through Dell outlet UK. When I go to buy the laptop the Dell chat advisor converts the £ price to €'s for Irish customers. I expected a bit of a bad exchange rate but the rate is atrocious and thus the laptop is costing me an extra €90 more than it should.

I could use parcel motel as a UK delivery address, but I need a UK billing address in order to pay the £ price as unfortunately the site only accepts a UK billing address.

My question is does anyone know a way I can use a UK billing address in order to pay the cheaper £ price?


----------



## MAX01 (14 Apr 2016)

garythegreat said:


> I'm currently buying a laptop through Dell outlet UK. When I go to buy the laptop the Dell chat advisor converts the £ price to €'s for Irish customers. I expected a bit of a bad exchange rate but the rate is atrocious and thus the laptop is costing me an extra €90 more than it should.
> 
> I could use parcel motel as a UK delivery address, but I need a UK billing address in order to pay the £ price as unfortunately the site only accepts a UK billing address.
> 
> My question is does anyone know a way I can use a UK billing address in order to pay the cheaper £ price?


An Post has a service called AddressPal which allows you to use a UK address and therefore pay UK postage charges. You then nominate your local post office as a collection point and pay 3.30 euro depending on size of parcel. It's a brilliant idea. Just log on to their web site to register.


----------



## Blinder (14 Apr 2016)

MAX01 said:


> An Post has a service called AddressPal .....


That's the same as parcel motel, but doesn't get around the fact that the billing address will not be in the UK


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

Ye as blinder says its the billing address that's needs to be in the UK, I have parcel motel for the delivery address.


----------



## suzie (14 Apr 2016)

Is it if you set the billing address as parcel motel your cc transaction will fail? 

Would the revolut prepaid card be a workaround? Perhaps it would be less strict and you'll get good exchange rate


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Apr 2016)

Can you pay with Paypal and use parcel motel as the billing address?
I can't imagine the Dell site would be able to verify the address through Paypal...

Slight risk with something like Parcel Motel is that the standard insurance with them is 100e, I'd imagine your laptop costs a lot more than that.


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

Ye if I use the parcel motel address as a billing address it will fail, my bank won't authorise the transaction with a different billing address. 

They don't accept PayPal.

My suspicion is they make it near impossible so you need to pay in euros and thus they make a nice profit


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

I'll look into the revolut prepaid card


----------



## losttheplot (14 Apr 2016)

Is it the exchange rate or is it Irish VAT. Recently purchased something on Amazon and the price was higher due to them applying the Irish VAT rate instead of the UK. VAT rate was based on the address.


----------



## Agent 47 (14 Apr 2016)

For my Dell laptop I used Parcel Motel and my my Irish CC. I had to verify my details though before they would send it. I remember sending through passport and some other detail and thinking my CC would let me down but there was no issue once details were confirmed. The delivery must be to a UK address (Parcel motel)


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

Was that the dell outlet site?


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

The agent said it's the exchange rate and that Dell set it quarterly. I asked could I pay in £s and let my bank apply the exchange but she said no, I can only pay in £s if I'm buying with a UK card


----------



## garythegreat (14 Apr 2016)

Agent 47 can you remember what you used as a postcode? I've tried everything and it won't accept unless its an actual uk postcode...


----------



## vandriver (15 Apr 2016)

BT36 4PE is parcel motels postcode.Or you could try Sk8 6aw for an English one(my mammy's!)


----------



## suzie (16 Apr 2016)

Revolut is a UK prepaid card...


----------



## Username2012 (17 Apr 2016)

You don't have a mate in the UK you could use and get to pay using your parcel motel address? Then send them theb££s using transfer wise/CurrencyFair?


Re revolut - I think you'd need to use the same billing address as the card that funds it (Ireland)


----------



## Agent 47 (17 Apr 2016)

garythegreat said:


> Agent 47 can you remember what you used as a postcode? I've tried everything and it won't accept unless its an actual uk postcode...


As Vandriver indicated, that postcode. I actually had to pay for 2 stays as they sent paperwork on afterwards! I Just raised the insurance as standard is 100€


----------



## Agent 47 (17 Apr 2016)

Paid with my Irish Tesco CC


----------



## Agent 47 (17 Apr 2016)

The address proof was for my credit card, the delivery address has to be in the UK (parcel motel). This extract is all they needed on that score


----------

